# Save Feline Care Norfolk.



## angelina1104 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi I hope I have managed to put this in the correct part, I'm not very good at this 

My lovely friend Molly has been running a cat sanctuary ''Feline Care'' in Norfolk UK for the last few years on next to nothing.

Now the owners no longer want the responsibility and have given the ultimatum to find £70,000 (in 3 months) to become a charity in it's own right and buy the land where the centre is built or the sanctuary will be closed.

Not only will it be a knock to the many cats that need rescuing locally, but it is also desperately sad news for the resident cats that are to old, ill or unhomeable.

As of today 27/09/11 they still need to raise £14,000 by the end of September

Please help, any amount big or small are so very very much appreciated.

Donate here at charity choice:

https://www.charitychoice.co.uk/donation.asp?ref=160128

Please also 'like' their facebook page, as the more people that know, the more chance the animals will receive help.

Feline Care Facebook page:

Save Feline Care in Norfolk | Facebook

Article on Feline Care in dissexpress:

http://www.dissexpress.co.uk/news/he...OyVfA.facebook


----------



## whys (Oct 5, 2011)

fine! thanks sharing ! i like this post !:001_cool:


----------



## allup (Oct 27, 2011)

i know it !


----------

